# Terence Hill ab November mit neuem Western auf Bluray und DVD



## sfc (20. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

um Terence Hill ist es die letzten Jahre bekanntlich still geworden. Dabei ist er heute 72-Jährige noch immer sehr aktiv. Seit nunmehr 11 Jahren steht er als Don Mateo vor der Kamera. Die gleichnamige Fernsehserie erfreut sich in Italien großer Beliebtheit. 2009 gab er sein großes Westerncomeback. In den TV-Produktionen _Doc West _und _Triggerman _muss sich die alternde Legende West für die richtige Seite entscheiden. Während seine TV-Serie bis heute nicht den Weg nach Deutschland fand, wird Doc West im November hierzulande auf DVD und Bluray erscheinen. Für die deutsche Synchronistation konnte sein langjähriger Synchronsprecher Thomas Danneberg verplichtet werden. Einen ersten Ausschnitt findet ihr hier:

Sunfilm Entertainment


----------



## D3wap (22. September 2011)

Gefällt mir gut der Trailer, aber Nobody ist ganz schön in die Jahre gekommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2011)

OK älter werden wir alle, aber man erkennt ihn noch. Der Trailer hat was, man kann nur hoffen das dort nicht schon die besten Szenen drin waren.


----------



## D3wap (22. September 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, denke der Film hat schon noch mehr zu bieten. 

Aber das genialste an Terence Hill ist sein Charisma, davon hat er auch heute noch reichlich. Werde mir den FIlm auf jeden Fall mal ansehen.


----------



## Kraddel (22. September 2011)

Ja cool...einer der "Helden meiner Jugend" ...freu mich schon mal wieder was von dem zu sehen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2011)

Jepp besonders als das dynamische Duo. Terence alleine war teilweise öde wie ein Cop sieht Rot oder Reenegade. Wenigstens die Syncronstimme paßt ( wenn man die uralten Filme kennt ).


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (22. September 2011)

Nobody is Back wie geil ist das denn.Wenn man sein Leben verlängern will muss man alles dafür tun um es nicht zu verkürzen.häh buh ???


----------



## Cleriker (22. September 2011)

Gelle?!


----------

